# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Da li porod dolazi vrlo brzo ??

## Mostarka

Od sinoc sam pocela dobivati svako 15 tak minuta podmukle bolove u dojnjem dijelu stomaka bas kao menstrualne koji traju oko 1.5min. sa tim i bolovi u dojnjem dijelu ledja i stezanje stomaka tj. kontrakcije. Sinoc sam imala cak u pola sata 4puta kotrakcije i stomak kao kamen.
Danas su mi ostali bolovi stomaka i ledja na 20 min. al opet podmukli. Sad vi meni recite sta je to ? Predpostavljam da se tijelo priprema za porod a mozda i dolazi. Da li su trudovi poceli i da li ste vi imale takva iskustva ? 
Ja bih voljela da je to to a jos vise da mi vi date brzo svoje odgovore i da li se trebam javiti u bolnicu samo informativno ili je jos prerano ?

----------


## lejla

Draga moja to bi moglo biti to!!!!! HURA. Ali ne veseli se prerano, jer isto tako moze ida stane. Ja sam ti online, pa pisi kako si sad???

----------


## Ines

ne znam ti, stvarno.
mene je bolilo onak u krizima, ali nisam nista osjecala u trbuhu ni nigdje drugo.
i kad su mi poceli ti bolovi u krizima- od prvog 'bola' do poroda mi je proslo nekih 7 sati ( s time da prvih nekoliko sati nisam kuzila da je to to vec sam mislila da je zbog proljeva koji sam dobila- tek kad je proljev prestao a 'bolovi' postali cesce sam skuzil).
i nisu mi bili bolovi nego bas tak podmuklo- ne znam s cim bi usporedila.

----------


## lejla

Evo se mostarka ne javlja!!! Izgleda da je ozbiljno!!!

----------


## Mostarka

Jos sam tu !  8)  . Sve je ostalo isto osim kad sam na nogama, tada ne dolaze svaki put bolovi u stomaku vec samo u ledjima.
Cistim cisto po kuci  :?  bas luda ! 
Ako bas prigusti nesto ja cu vama javiti obavezno al ipak mislim da nije jos al moji predosjecaji nisu uvjek tacni.

----------


## Zorana

Mostarka, sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## lejla

Kad je kod mene pocelo ono [/]jel'-nije[/i] kod prvog poroda i ja sam ocistila svu kucu, oprala ves, ispeglala ... samo jos pitu misam isla praviti - to po noci.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Oka nisam mogla sklopiti od nekakvog uzbudjenja ... jeli-ili-mozda-nije ... i bilo je. 

Savijet ti je moj ... samo se sto vise kreci i javljaj nam se. Ja evo iscekujem nove dogadjaje!!

----------


## Nea

Sretno Mostarko   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## brane

mene je to držalo 5 dana prije poroda i ja samo što se spremim za bolnicu bolovi stanu i sve tako 5 dana...
5 dan sam kao i ti čitav dan čisto čistila,opeglala jakaaaaaaako puno robe čak i kuhinjske krpe koje nikad ne pegla i tu večer sam išla u rodilište  :Laughing:  

sretno....
ja mislim da bi to moglo bit to....  :Love:

----------


## ninet

A i ovo je kod Mostarke Luka. Ima nesto u tom imenu...  :Smile: 
Nemam nikakvog iskustva, ali eto, izgleda mi kao da je odlucio vanka.
Sretno!
(A vidi je sad nista ne panici)
 :Love:

----------


## Mostarka

Evo mene na istom mjestu. Bolovi dolaze al neujednaceno. Svi oko mene mi kazu da odem u bolnicu samo da me pregledaju da ustanove dokle je doslo a meni se neda.
Postoje i ti lazni trudovi, mozda me oni i hvataju.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## brane

kažem ti da je meni tako bilo 5 dana i dan i noć...ja sam bila više luda....na kraju sam otišla u bolnicu radi sigurnosti i iscrpljenosti i straha da se bebi nešto ne desi....kad ono ja 3 prsta otovrena... :/ 
svako koliko ti se javljaju trudovi????

----------


## TIGY

S  :Heart:  R  :Heart:  E  :Heart:  T  :Heart:  N  :Heart:  O  :Heart:   !!!

----------


## lejla

Misllimo na tebe  :Wink:

----------


## Nea

Off topik, vidim da su kod tebe lejla djeca rodjena istog mjeseca i uz to jos isti datum :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . Nevjerovatno  :Grin:

----------


## Mostarka

Kontrakcije mi se javljaju svako 15 min citav dan, nekad bolovi u dojnjem dijelu stomaku i ledjima a nekad se samo stvrne stomak ili kao nozem u ledja al zadnji 2h svako 30 min.
Samo su mi promjene raspolozenja nenormalno ceste.
Hvala vam sto ste uz mene   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## melrose

Drži se! M.   :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

Sretno,možda već danas postaneš mama!  :Kiss:  
A možda su i lažni trudovi.I ja sam ih imala baš nekako kao i ti u tom stadiju trudnoće.Ako nisu u pravilnim i sve češćim razmacima ne mora biti da je porod krenuo.Ali to je dobar znak.Ja sam rodila nekih 7-10 dana kasnije.Dva tjedna ranije od termina.Možda se i tvoja beba malčice žuri,da se mama ne stigne snaći i previše razmišljati.Javi, mislim da svi željno iščekuju svaku vijest.  :Heart:

----------


## Mostarka

MM je malo prije nazvao kliniku i sve je objasnio kao ja vama i babica je rekla da tako moze potrajati od 7 do 15 dana   :Crying or Very sad:   a da moze i veceras   :Grin:   i da su to sada pocetni trudovi al ako mi nastavi nocas ovako onda da dodjem ujutro da me pregledaju.
Ama i babica moze samo nagadjati kad me nije nitko pregledao.Ja sam zaista postala nestrpljiva i voljela bi da zaista krene ali sad je sve do moga malog Luke i do njegove odluke.
Svaku novost cu vam javiti.

----------


## tweety

ajde mostarcak javi nam se ...........
hm .........ili mozda vec radjas.........
hm ......ili mozda vec drzis mrvu u rukama
javi........
sretno

----------


## tweety

:Laughing: 
pisale smo u isto vrijeme

----------


## lejla

Mostarka, pokusaj se opustit maximalno sto mozes. Topla kada, malo masaze ... pomaze!!!

----------


## Mostarka

Nemogu vam objasniti svoje osjecaje.
Spava mi se a imam osjecaj da imam toliko snage da bi sve trcala.
Nisam gladna a jela bi nesto.
Sada bi cistila stan al nemam sta vise cistiti jer je sve ko ogledalo.
Nemam strpljenja nikako. 
Milion stvari odjednom mi prolazi kroz glavu.
Uhh !   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anek

eto vidiš - bila te strahovita prpa, a sad jedva čekaš da rodiš i da vidiš malog anđela, to je supeeer!! ma drž se , sve će biti o.k., tak je i mene znalo stiskati pa sam na kraju rodila u 41. tjednu, malcu se sviđalo unutra i nije mu se žurilo..  :Wink: ..jooj kad se sjetim tog uzbuđenja...  :Smile: ..pred tobom su najljepši trenuci u tvom životu, vjeruj mi. Luka uskoro stiže!!!!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tweety

s druge strane, ja sam dosla u cetvrtak, doktorica me vratila doma i rekla nek se javim u ponedjeljak.........vratila sam se isti dan nakon sat vremena u bolnicu, i rodila taj dan (ne bas brzo ali ipak taj dan).
ja bi se na tvom mjestu ipak isla pregledati.
mozda ces biti sretnica kao one cure koje su pricale da su stvarno super prosle, jer nisu trpile velike bolove, a otvarale su se ludnica brzo
puse, i drz´ se

----------


## lejla

Stvarno Mostarka odi na pregled ako mislis da ce te to malo smiriti. Ili uradi nesto drugo, bilo sta sto ce te barem djelomicno dovesti u mirniji polozaj. Ja sam se yogirala (meditirala), mislila na beby, pricala s' njom ... to sve naravno kad' nisam vise imala sta da radim. Sto si stalozenija porod tece lakse i brze. Jesi l' probala kadu tople vode???

----------


## MIRANDA

Ajme,kako sam uzbuđena zbog tebe  :Love:   :Love:  super!

----------


## Mostarka

Sada cu u krevet i pokusat cu se opustiti iako se moj bebac sada naj vise razbudio i igra li se igra.
Sutra cu naj vjerovatnije kod doktora pa cemo vidjeti.
Laka noc vam svima   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
Stvarno sta bih ja bez vas   :Wink:

----------


## IcsiChick

Sretno Mostarka!!

----------


## mamma san

Mostarko, što se zbiva?? Da li je Luka odlučio ugledati mamicu??   :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## Mostarka

Izgleda da nije jos. Dva dana sam imala bolove na svako 15/20 min. i nocas i jutros nista  :/ 
Mislim da me je moje tijelo lazno uzbunilo  :/ .
Vidjet cemo tijekom dana sta se desava.

----------


## mamma san

Tvoje tijelo se nije lažno uzbudilo... ono se samo ugrijava...  :Wink:  Malo se zabavi sa drugim stvarima, prošeći, i nemoj pretjerano osluškivati da li te boli ili ne boli...  :Wink:    Proći će sve u redu... ovo me sve posjeća na cvrčkanje nas mama koje smo rodile u trećem i četvrtom mjesecu...(specijalno na Snorki..  :Kiss:  )   :Kiss:   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Tako brzo sve prođe, i vidjet ćeš...one sekunde kad te izvade iz boksa (nakon što izljubiš svoje malo čedo) reći ćeš:  JOŠ JEDNOM! ODMAH!!   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Grin:

----------


## Mostarka

Sav moj svijet se usmijerio na ovaj forum. Ja vama nemogu docarati koliko mi je to pomoglo tijekom cijele trudnoce a posebno sada ovih zadnjih dana koje brojim na sitno a cini se ko cijela vijecnost.Za svako pitanje imam odgovor,svaka slabost koja naidje a posebno kod mene,bila je brzo zaboravljena itd...itd... Sve ste zaista divne   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivancica

Ajde,ajde progurat ćeš ti to.Evo i mm ti šalje podršku(on je isto vidim po nicku odakle si i ti 8) Kaže da ste vi Hercegovke,jake i hrabre žene, pa ako sam ja slabašna(slavonka)mogla to izgurat da ćeš i ti.
A to kak te sad bolilo, malo jače je kad bude "za stvarno".I meni su ti lažni bili takvi. Vidiš da nije tako strašno.Pusa  :Kiss:   i hrabro.Uskoro ćeš se smijati sama sebi ikao što neko već reče,htjeti to brzo ponoviti.

----------


## ninet

Ja sad zamisljam Luku, kako se pakuje lagano, sve sa ruksakom... :D
 :Saint:

----------


## Matilda

Čim si ti počela čistiti po kući, to je to!

Ajd, izdrži kod kuće što više možeš. Odmaraj se! A kad postanu češći, znaš kamo moraš. Doživjet ćeš nešto najljepše u životu!!!   :Smile:  

Drž se!!! Navijamo za tebe!

----------


## spooky

Ajmo, MOSTARKO!!!

Držim palčeve!!! :D  :D  :D  :D 

Svakako nam se javi ako bude šta novoga!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mostarka

> Ja sad zamisljam Luku, kako se pakuje lagano, sve sa ruksakom... :D


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mostarka

Evo nesto novo : Danas u 11h45 kad sam bila na WC u, vidjela sam na gacicama neku vrlo masnu i gustu sluz i kad sam je skinula sa papirom, otislo je sve u komadu. 
Sad mene zanima da li je to taj zastitni cep (ili kako se zove) ili je bijelo pranje??
Inace imam bijelo pranje al nikada nije tako prejako. Sta je onda to ? Takodjer me "dole" citavo popodne nesto probada al skroz na dnu al skroz lagano probadanje.
Eto, to je sve novo sto ima .
Puno velikih pusica za sve vas   :Kiss:

----------


## Mostarka

Zaboravih reci da ta sluz nije bila prosarana sa crvenim zilama kao sto opisuju a boja je bila providno bijela. 
Eto.

----------


## MIRANDA

Piše da mora biti prošaran krvnim žilicama,a ako je smeđe onda porod nije počeo,a da li osjećaš bolove u križima ili samo u stomaku?
Kako se osjećaš,spavaš li,ajmeeeeeeee,brzo ću i ja tako,samo tada neću imati komp.,kako ću onda bez vas svih  :/

----------


## tweety

miranda ostavi nam broj mobsya pa ces vidjeti sto ce ti se dogoditi  :Laughing:  

mostarko, zamisli, malo pa ce tvoje malo slatko golo bice lezati NA tebi.
meni ti jos uvijek bar jednom dnevno padne na pamet Fran kad  su mi ga prvi put pokazali i stavili na mene

----------


## Mostarka

Sve je stalo i nema vise nikakvih bolova.

A sto tweety kaze : Miranda, ostavi nam broj mobilnog i necemo ti nedostajati, osjecat ces se kao na forumu draga moja   :Kiss:

----------


## Saradadevii

Najedi se, odmori se, opusti se i naspavaj.
Sretno!

----------


## Mostarka

To mi svi kazu: odmor,odmor i odmor al ja uvijek nadjem nesto da cistim,perem ili peglam. Danas sam npr.citav dan nesto radila u kuci tako da sam sada preumorna al od sutra cu se zaista baciti za odmor.

----------


## Saradadevii

Ajde brzo na spavanje! 
Sutra moze vec biti kasno za odmaranje!   :Smile:

----------


## Mostarka

Dobro jutro !
Eto kad sam sinoc zaspala oko 1h30 i probudila sam se prije pola sata.
Kroz san sam osjetila lagane trudove ili sam mozda sanjala al mislim da nisam jer sam citavu noc sanjala i bila sam i u snu trudna al se nije radilo o trudovima.
Sada naravno opet po koji lagani bol u donjem dijelu stomaka i to je to.
Ja zaista imam osjecaj da ovaj moj malac ne zeli dugo vani.
Da li ste imali pred porodjajni instikt ? tj. da li ste osjecale kad bi moglo ? Ja ne osjecam nista osim sto imam te simptome : ceste promjene raspolozenja,prekomjerno ciscenje i peglanje caki i peskira,previse energije itd... al ne osjecam da cu jos.

----------


## brane

ništa se ti meni nemoj brinut....to se mali Lukica priprema za izlazak...
tako je i mene moj zeza...
joj trebala sam te prije upozorit da mu ne daješ to ime....kažu da su to mali vražići od samog početka...  :Wink:

----------


## tinars

Mene su doslovce otjerali u rodilište. I kad su me konačno nagovorili da krenem, nisu mi dali da idem pješke iako smo stanovali na 5 min od bolnice. Nekako mi se stalno činilo da imam još masu vremena, a kad smo došli trajalo je sve skupa cca 5 sati. Da je bilo po mome vjerojatno bih rodila u liftu. Tako da ja svom instinktu baš ne bih trebala vjerovati ni ovaj put (tim više što smo sad dosta dalje od rodilišta).
Ja bih na tvom mjestu ipak otišla da me pogledaju.

U svakom slučaju, želim ti da ti porođaj bude brz i lagan i da ti što prije stave bebicu na prsa - to je zaista nešto nezaboravno!
Sretno!

----------


## mamma san

Predosjećaj da ću roditi nisam uopće imala...naprotiv...s curama sam se dopisivala da mi je tijelo zakopčano do grla...  :Grin:  i to sat vremena prije nego što ću leći, a pola sata nakon što sam legla, "nešto" me je probudilo, a rodila sam 6 sati nakon toga...  :Grin:  

Znaš što ću ti reći....prokleto ti zavidim...i tu se ne šalim...vjeruj mi, zbog ovog malog zlata, sve ispočetka bih prošla i tako bezbroj puta...a sve zbog malog umornog miša na meni nakon poroda i tog fantastičnog osjećaja...  :Grin:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mostarka

Tinars, neka me jos malo, nesto mi se ne ide jos na pregled al ako se pojave dva ista bola onda cu obavezno ici.
Mislim da ja imam jooos vremena ili cu biti sretnica kao mamma san   :Wink:  
Vidjet cemo.

----------


## Mostarka

> ništa se ti meni nemoj brinut....to se mali Lukica priprema za izlazak...
> tako je i mene moj zeza...
> joj trebala sam te prije upozorit da mu ne daješ to ime....kažu da su to mali vražići od samog početka...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## spooky

Hej, Mostarko, gdje si? 
Sigurno već maziš mrvicu! :D   :Kiss:

----------


## snorki

Mostarke nigdje na mapi  :Grin:  100% je rodilaaaaa..... ili Luka jos ceka :?

----------


## Mostarka

Tu sam slatkice moje ! Ni T od trudova. Luka vjerovatno ceka jos 7 dana do termina pa ce onda vani  8) .
Ja samo cekam al izgleda da necu joooos.
Sutra u 16h15 idem kod anestezijologa i to je to.Dobro se osjecam, jucer sam imala bolove u kukovima i dojnjem dijelu stomaka al sve se opet smirilo.
Eto , puno pusica za sve vas   :Kiss:

----------


## Saradadevii

zasto ides kod anesteziologa?!

----------


## Mostarka

To je obavezno. Napravit ce mi neke testove za alergiju (mislim) a to je obavezan posijet  pa ja htjela anesteziju ili ne.
Procitala sam sve o toj epiduralnoj i vidjela i prednosti i mane i momentalno je ne zelim al neznam sta ce se desiti kad zaboli a poznajuci samu sebe ja bih mogla biti kao MAMMA SAN. Ipak cu vidjeti kako ce teci porod.

----------


## ms. ivy

nekim čudom do sada nisam uočila ovaj topic - mostarko, želim ti da što prije zagrliš svojeg luku! koja koincidencija, prije pola sata rekla sam mm-u da bih opet išla roditi - vjeruj mi, uživati ćeš!  :D

----------


## Saradadevii

> To je obavezno. Napravit ce mi neke testove za alergiju (mislim) a to je obavezan posijet  pa ja htjela anesteziju ili ne.
> .


Obavezno??!! Pa ti Francuzi su stvarno opasni....sad mi je jasno zasto je M. Odent prebjegao u Englesku pod stare dane....

----------


## odra

Sretno, jedva čekam da javiš Lukin dolazak!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Mostarka

Obavezno??!! Pa ti Francuzi su stvarno opasni....sad mi je jasno zasto je M. Odent prebjegao u Englesku pod stare dane....[/quote]
Svaka drzava ima svoje prednosti i mane .

----------


## Mostarka

Luka samo sto nije dosao ! Jos samo 6 dana do termina.Ma kako se god okrene i racuna, doci ce on u roku 5-10 dana.
Pitanje je vremena   :Wink:  .

----------


## Zorana

Meni su prilicno nepoznati uvjeti radjanja u Francuskoj. :?

----------


## MamaRibice

> Meni su prilicno nepoznati uvjeti radjanja u Francuskoj. :?


I meni. Pa me jako zanima Mostarkina prica s poroda   :Smile:

----------


## Mostarka

Uh drage moje !
Bila sam danas kod anestezijologa i nije mi bilo bas svejedno kad sam cula par stvari.
Kaze meni doktorica da ce mi dati epiduralnu u ledja i kao infuziju i da necu osjecati nista od kukova prema dole.
Te price sto kazu za bolove u ledjima poslije poroda nisu istinite (al ja nisam u to bas povjerovala).
Izvadili su mi 5 bocica krvi i malo me je zamantalo kasnije.Ja sam rekla da cu se jos izjasniti kad bude porod a sad za sada nisam za. 
Moj je doktor napisao kako se ocekuje velika beba i da je bolje sa epiduralnom jer ce mi vjerovatno napraviti malu epizotomiju al i za to cu im napomenuti da se izbjegne ako ikako bude moguce.
Eto, ostalo mi jos samo mrvica dana i moj Luka dolazi.Opet su mi se vratili oni bolovi kao neki dan i tijelo se u veliko priprema za porod,mislim da je pitanje vremena.
Punoo pusica za sve vas !

----------


## Ronny

drži se i još malo imat ćeš u naručju svoje malo zlato   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lidac2004

> MOSTARKA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> To je obavezno. Napravit ce mi neke testove za alergiju (mislim) a to je obavezan posijet  pa ja htjela anesteziju ili ne.
> .
> 
> 
> Obavezno??!! Pa ti Francuzi su stvarno opasni....sad mi je jasno zasto je M. Odent prebjegao u Englesku pod stare dane....


I kod nas se rade pregledi za epiduralnu.Bas sam bila kod ginekologa kad je neki tata dosao traziti uputnicu za te preglede pa se i sestra zacudila ali,eto,tako je bilo.Covjek dobio uputnicu i to je to.

----------


## Mostarka

Nocas nisam nikako dobro spavala. Nekoliko puta sam kroz san osijetila da imam bas dobre bolove u donjem stomaku i ledjima i kad bih se probudila to bi se nastavilo i trajalo je citavu noc. 
Kad sam pocela pomisljati da su trudovi poceli, jutros je sve stalo. Strasno sam nervozna i samo mi se place. Ujutro se u 06h probudim i kasnije ako zaspem to je super al rijetkost. Ufff! nezgodno .

----------


## MIRANDA

Baš mi je ža šta ti je tako  :Sad:  ja isto kad se probudim ujutro ne mogu zaspat,samo zbog gluposti u mojoj glavi!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Saradadevii

draga Mostarko, samo se ti lijepo opusti i odmaraj; tvoje tijelo se vec uhodava za porod tako da vjerujem da ti nikakva epiduralna nece biti potrebna. Beba moze biti veca, a i ne mora, lijecnici i ultrazvuci nisu nepogresivi , a cak i da je beba veca, zene mogu roditi i radjaju velike bebe bez intervencija. I iskoristi ove zadnje trenutke da se dobro naspavas.
Puno lijepih zelja.

----------


## Mostarka

Hvala Saradadevil na lijepim zeljama i pokusavam se odmarati ali ne ide.Npr. sada sam bas preumorna al neda mi se zaspati i zelim da operem 3 plasticne stolice al MM mi neda   :Laughing:  , kaze da sam luda al nema veze,znam da su to pred porodjajne pojave.
Vec mene zanima jedna stvar. Kad sam citala topic i diskusije o periduralnoj, Mala Majica je rekla da je dobila lagane bolove tj. trudove koji su bili manji od menstrualnih i kada je dosla u bolnicu dobila je periduralnu i porodila se pa neznam da li sam to ja nocas imala te trudove i sta mislite jesu li ti bolovi potakli otvaranje???? Naravno, jutros je sve nestalo al tijekom dana sam imala opet par bolnijih trudova. 
Moze li mi netko reci nesto o ovome ?? 
Unaprijed HVALA !

----------


## litala

draga mostarka,

mislim da je opis bolova (ja ih radije zovem trudovi, jer to nije bol, vec trud da se omoguci bebi da izadje van  :Wink: :D) vrlo subjektivan.

sto netko moze opisati kao "blagi menstrualni bolovi" nekom drugom moze otkidati glavu (ili sto vec  :Wink: )

ono sto je kod trudova bitno je - ucestalost, kontinuitet i duljina truda. dakle, kad krenu (i ne stanu dok ne obave posao do kraja  :Smile: ), kad im ucestalost bude na manje od deset minuta (a pogotovo manje od pet  :Smile: ) i kad budu trajali izmedju 60-90 sekundi - to je to  :Smile: 

ove trudove s prekidima koji zbilja mogu trajati danima (a neke zene ih nikad ne osjete  :Smile: ) shvati kao pripremu, kondicioni trening za porod.

i jos bih se samo osvrnula na ovo:




> Ujutro se u 06h probudim i kasnije ako zaspem to je super al rijetkost. Ufff! nezgodno .


budit ces se mozda i nakon poroda u 6 ujutro, al onda nece biti vise spavanja   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mostarka

Hvala draga Litala na informacijama. Vec sam sve proucila o trudovima i porodjaju al cim me malo zaboli ja zaboravim sve tako da mi je itekako dobro doslo jer si mi sve vrlo dobro opisala.
Eto ja ostajem na 3 dana pa cemo vidjeti kad ce se mom sinu izlaziti. MAMA JE SPREMNA! naravno uz vrlo punooo podrska i savjeta sto ste mi vi dale   :Wink:

----------


## litala

drago mi je sto osjecas podrsku koju ti cure nesebicno pruzaju  :Smile:  u tome je ljepota ovakvog druzenja  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

pratim ovaj tvoj topic od pocetka, vidim da si poprilicno splasena porodom, razumijem tvoj strah jer je kod nepoznatih dogadjaja poprilicno uobicajeno ali i normalno bojati se. ja na to gledam kao na obrambeni sistem koji imamo od pamtivjeka  :Wink: :D

ja sam prvi porod prosla poprilicno u "neznanju"  :Wink:  da se tako izrazim. bila sam bolesna, pod temperaturom, nakon cijelog dana ganjanja po gradu i doktorima, navecer mi je skocila temperatura, trudovi krenuli oko 9 navecer, u 3i15 ujutro, ida je vec bila orna za dojenje  :Wink:   :Laughing:  rekli bi - super! samo 6 sati od prvog truda, u radjaoni bila tri sata! pa di ces bolje? ali nije mi bilo dobro  :Sad:  bila sam totalno skomirana, puno sam krvi izgubila, bila bijela ko krpa (doslovce nisam imala ove crte na dlanu ni boje ispod noktiju na rukama - zeljezo mi je bilo 2,8 jutro nakon poroda, minimalno je 12-13)...

u drugoj sam trudnoci promijenila misljenje o porodu. shvatila sam ga kao vrhunac i kulminaciju onoga sto moje tijelo, zensko tijelo, moze najsavrsenije odraditi - devet mjeseci u sebi hraniti malo bice, posve novu osobu koja je nastala od tocke na kraju recenice i jos manje "zabice"  :Wink:  i razvila se u malu osobnost koja ce, onog trena kad moje tijelo odradi taj finalni, najspektakularniji posao, postati mala osoba koju ceka cijeli zivot, cijeli ovaj svijet...

samo mi imamo maternicu - samo mi mozemo to odraditi, samo je zena kadra u svom krilu osposobiti novo bice za zivot i u porodu, za koje je nase tijelo savrseno prilagodjeno, odraditi taj bozanstven prijelaz iz unutarnjeg u vanjski svijet...

ne boj se poroda, to je prirodni tijek, to je posao za koji je nase tijelo pripremljeno i sposobno, dozvoli svojoj unutarnjoj, iskonskoj snazi da donese to malo tijelo na svijet, nemoj je kociti svojim strahovima, razmisljaj o trudovima kao o savrseno odradjenom poslu, svaki trud vise - jedan manje  :Wink:  i svaki trud vise - blize si tome da napokon dozivis svoju bebu kao malu osobu  :Smile:  dok osjecas trudove, prepusti im se, disi s njima, prihvati tu bol kao normalan tijek, diraj svoj stomak i govori bebi kako se pripremas da je rodis, da je primis u narucje, i za vrijeme poroda, cesto joj se obracaj (nije ni njoj lako unutra  :Smile: ), a kad krene porod, kad se glavica bude pojavila, sagni se, dodirni to malo bice koje je jos u tebi ali ces uskoro moci u njemu uzivati beskrajno  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 



zelim ti lijep porod, nije bitno trajanje, ono sto uvjetuje ljepotu poroda - tvoj je dozivljaj  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  dozvoli si da porod zbilja bude najspektakularniji zavrsetak tvoje trudnoce i pocetak lukinog malog zivota  :Smile: 

sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## blondie

Hvala za ovaj tekst od još jedne preplašene.
Mi smo 5 dana prešli termin (onaj od ZM) i sad samo čekamo i osluškujemo. 
Naime, imam potpuno identične znakove kao Mostarka. I ja po noći i navečer osjećam bol u križima koji se širi na donji dio trbuha, a po danu puno manje. Danas je malo jače i po danu, ali moja Luna je tako nemirna da ja više ne znam da li me to bole leđa od njezinog kretanja ili od truda. Mislim, ti njezini pokreti sad već tako bole da mi ponekad dođu i suze na oči. 
Malo sam hiperaktivna, malo mi se samo leži i spava. Malo sam depresivna, malo sam super raspoložena.
Ali tako jedva čekam da sve krene i da ju napokon primim da vam to uopće ne mogu opisati.   :Kiss:

----------


## Mostarka

Moja blondie, mogu zamisliti kako ti je. Evo meni jos 3 dana do termina pa mi dodijalo i dodijalo a ne tebi kojoj je prosao termin 5 dana . 
Al kaze meni danas moja baka: MOJ SINE NE SEKIRAJ SE, DITE CE SIGURNO IZICI, NI U CIJEM STOMAKU NIJE OSTALO OSTALO PA NECE NI U TVOM! 
Eto moja blondie, brzo ce nam doci nase bebe   :Grin:  .
Budi mi jaka i strpljiva i izdrzi jos samo malkice.

----------


## Maggie

cure, još malo pa ste na "čestitanju"  :Heart:  
blondie, super ti je avatar!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Moj je doktor napisao kako se ocekuje velika beba i da je bolje sa epiduralnom


samo da te ohrabrim da ne mislis kako su te procjene zaista vjerodostojne: evo i nasoj forumasici Puros koja je neki dan rodila carskim rezom prognozirali su veliku bebu i to je i bio razlog sto su je poslali na dogovoreni carski.
a koliko vidim, njen bebac se rodio sa 3100g i 50 cm!
dakle cak dosta nize od nekog prosjeka za decka koji iznosi oko 3500g.
zato se ti nemoj opterecivat s njihovim procjenama  :Wink:  i super da ti je tu baka sa svojom "domacom" vibrom  :Wink:  .
i stvarno, nemoj zanemarit ove savjete za odmaranje, jer ako u porod udjes odmorna, ima puno vise izgleda da ces biti i u psihickoj i fizickoj boljoj formi i da ce citav porod lakse proteci.

a treba i napravit rezervu energije za one prve dani koji mogu bit naporni  :Wink: , za nocna budjenja, cesto dojenje...

setaj, odmaraj, cituckaj nesto opustajuce i ne brini  :Smile:  , porod je normalni dio zivota, nije nikakav bauk  :Smile:  ...dapace, to je najvelicanstvenije iskustvo sto te ceka :D , a tvoj Luka  :Kiss:  njegovo najvece cudo :D !
pusti ga da izadje kad on bude spreman, makar to znacilo jos koji dan vise, bebe najbolje znaju kad je pravo vrijeme, tu je, treba mu jos sasvim malo   :Heart:  ...

----------


## spooky

Blondie i Mostarka, kaj ima novoga?

----------


## melrose

I ja se pitam! Pržite nas na laganoj vatrici!!!

----------


## Mostarka

Curke moje evo mene jos kuci, upravo dok vam ovo pisem osjetila sam jacu bol u stomaku i stezanje jace nego inace.
Danas me po malo frcne onaj bol kao menstrualni al nista ocito i ponavljajuce da bih mogla pomisliti da pocinje.
Sta je sa blondie ??

----------


## dee-dee

mostarko, sretno  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## blondie

I ja sam doma. I mene probada. Što leđa, što donji dio trbuha, ali ništa ozbiljno. U četvrtak u 13,00 sam naručena na CTG i sve ono ostalo i doktor je rekao da ćemo tada odlučiti hoću li ostati ili ne. 
Najgore od svega je što sam negdje prehladila živac u desnoj lopatici, ispod ramena i ta bol me sad tako čini nervoznom jer ne prestaje koliko god se utoplila i masirala. Poludjet ću!!!

----------


## mamma san

Sve će biti super...di ste danas???  :Wink:

----------


## Mostarka

Evo mene ! 
Sinoc sam imala po koju kontrakciju al nista se nije nastavljalo tako da nemam nista za konkretno reci.
Kad se ustajem iz sjedeceg polozaja imam uzasne bolove u koljenima,kad hodam i u isto vrijeme pricam 2/3min. uzasno se zadisem, itd...itd... EH! te slatke trudnicke nezgode   :Smile:

----------


## litala

ja cu samo primjetiti da je mostarka prosla lijep i poucan put od opisa onog sto osjeca kao "podmukla bol" iz prvog posta ovog topica do "kontrakcije" u posljednjem, u kojem istovremeno, vrlo lijepo kao bol opisuje nesto posve drugo (bol u koljenu, npr.)  :Smile:   :Grin:   :Kiss:  


ajde cure, jos malo vam je ostalo  :Smile:  

potrudite se da porod svog djeteta ne samo pr*e*zivite, vec i duboko pr*o*zivite  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## blondie

I ja sam još uvijek doma. Iako sam ujutro mislila da je to to. Naime, probudio me užasan bol u leđima koji se odmah proširio na trbuh i kad sam se ustala sam osjetila da je nešto procurilo.
No, na WC-u sam skužila da je opet samo onaj bijeli sluzavi iscjedak pa sam se vratila u krevet i čekala da vidim da li će se bol ponoviti. No ništa, sigurno 2 sata ako ne i duže. I sad se slabo javi nekakav bol, pa prođe, i još uvijek, ali slabije, imam taj bijeli iscjedak.
Zna netko što je to? 
Inače, Mostarko, mene muči jednaki problem sa zadihanošću. Tako se glupo osjećam kad nekome nešto pričam jer zvučim kao da sam upravo pretrčala maraton.
A nekad zvučim kao da se ljutim na toga kome pričam pa mu objašnjavam da je to normalno da se tak uspušem!

----------


## Mostarka

[quote="litala"]ja cu samo primjetiti da je mostarka prosla lijep i poucan put od opisa onog sto osjeca kao "podmukla bol" iz prvog posta ovog topica do "kontrakcije" u posljednjem, u kojem istovremeno, vrlo lijepo kao bol opisuje nesto posve drugo (bol u koljenu, npr.)  :Smile:   :Grin:   :Kiss:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .


Curke, bila mi malo prije svekrva i kaze da bih mogla u Subotu roditi jer je ce biti pun mjesec   :Rolling Eyes:  , medjutim mi je i baka kasnije potvrdila da je i ona to cula  :?    Sta vi znate o tome ?

----------


## Mostarka

Jooooj ! tolliko cekam taj odgovor o punom mjesecu i porodu al nigdje nikoga   :Crying or Very sad:  . 
Bas sam nestrpljiva .

----------


## Saradadevii

Beba ce ti doci kada bude spremna, sa mjesecom ili bez njega; moze to biti i dva - tri tjedna nakon predvidjenog datuma a da opet bude "na vrijeme". Zato se opusti, strpljivo cekaj i uzivaj u necemu sto te veseli (jer poslije neces neko vrijeme imati vremena ni za sto)   :Smile:

----------


## snorki

Hajmo zene - RADJANJEEEE.....   :Grin:  
Ne mogu vise da provirujem na "Cestitamo"......

----------


## spooky

Snorki, sad znaš kak je nama bilo kad smo čekali da ti više rodiš!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Slažem se sa Spooky...mene je Tweety u bolnici izvještavala što je novo s tobom...  :Grin:  

Ajme jedva čekam sve ispočetka!!!!   :Wink:   :Grin:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mostarka

Ja sam jos tu ! Danas je ovdje super suncano vrijeme i MM me nagovara da odemo na cist zrak na planinu a meni se tako neeeedaaa.
Sinoc sam opet imala kontrakcije na 18 i 20 min. al danas nista. Jucer sam citav dan bila kao na rojslama u brzini a danas ni glave sa jastuka dignuti, osjecam se ko jedan veliki balon,svaki dan sve veca i veca......ufff.... tuga me je neka spucala   :Crying or Very sad:  , ti ludi hormoni.

----------


## apricot

Pa MOSTARKA i Snorki su "tu negdje" po kuknjavi i pitanjima!
I sad ćemo taman "otpratiti" MOSTARKU, kad evo ti opet ove napasti...
Tc, tc, tc...

----------


## snorki

Mostrako, taj prijedlog da odlazak u planine nije los. Ja sam Editu prenijela 10 dana. Nikad se porodit. Onda sam sa MM-om otisla na jedan vrh Alpi na hokej. Naravno, on je igrao, a ja sam bila puki posmatrac. Samo da si mogla vidjet gdje sam se ja popela sa +24 kg  :Grin:  
Naravno, pazi da nije klizavo. Obuj kakve cizmurine. Nadjite kakvu normalnu stazu. I da vam je auto pri ruci 8) 
Penjala sam se i na pet sprat robne kuce, ne bi li krenulo.... Ljudi se samo buljili u mene i sklanjali se ne bi li uspjela proc 8)

----------


## snorki

Apricot, Snorki je sad iskusna trudnica  :Laughing:  nema kuknjave  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Ma naći ćeš ti sigurno nešto  :Razz:  
Već vidim: cure, prošli put nije bilo ovako... Pomozite!

----------


## mamma san

Snorki...jesi čula ono...svaka trudnoća je drugačija???   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Pitat ćeš ti, pitat.....  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## snorki

a sta je sa vama? sta teoretisete?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  lako je sad pricat?  :Laughing: 
Lovro hoce Leo, Orka Damira 8)

----------


## mamma Juanita

:Laughing:

----------


## sandraf

naslov ovog topica je nesto "dolazi li porod brzo" i otvoren je 1.11!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

odgovor je ocito - negativan!  :Laughing:  

jel rodila mostarka?

----------


## apricot

A nije, vidiš da se izmotava!
Te bi na planinu, pa bi sutra, valjda, na more...
Ah te trudnice, samo se izmotavaju!
Još će joj se i jagode jesti!
Nego, kakav Damir, majke ti, Snorki? Jesam li ja nešto propustila?

----------


## mamma san

Je je istina...ali ja sam ti ko dizel mašina...treba mi vremena da se zagrijem, a kad se zagrijem.....  :Grin:   :Grin:  

Nego Mostarko, baci glas...  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## snorki

Ma ja navijam za Orkinog bracu  :Grin:  Kad si me neki dan zezala za bi Edo uskoro mogao odci, sad ja aminujem na Damira 8)

----------


## apricot

Damir uz Orku?! Svašta! Pa morao bi biti bareeeeem... Asparagus!
Šalim se, ja sam stavila veto na dalje rađanje - sad eventualno možemo ići na usvojenje...
Uh, kud ode topic?!

----------


## snorki

Moze i ime ORO, samo me podsjeca na onaj crnogorski film (iskusavanje djavola)..., pa odustajem  :Grin:  
A ime Lea je davno zapikala Mamma san za svoju curicu.... Samo nesto mnogo ceka  :Grin:  mamma san se pali ko golf dizel na Bjelasnici (citat iz Nadrealista)

Mostarko, ja se nadam da si u radjaoni, a ne na planinama...

----------


## ninet

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ako MO nisu uhvatili trudovi od citanja ovog topica; mene ce...  :Smile:

----------


## snorki

Jesmo ko indukcija  :Laughing:  Vjestacko provociranje trudova  :Laughing:

----------


## Mostarka

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
E pa bas ste me nasmijale   :Kiss:  
Ja sam bila na planini i hodala i uz brdo i niz brdo al od trudova nista,zignulo me je po koji put nesto po stomaku i to je to.Mozda cu sutra,kazu da puni mjesec potice porodjaj pa bih moglo vrlo lako da se desi nesto.Imam sve simptome za porod :Shock: tvoren apetit,cistim cisto,izljevi energije i po malo i tuge naidje,kontrakcije al od trudova nista.Procitala sam sada na topicu CAJEVI U TRUDNOCI- da planinski caj nije dobro piti jer izaziva puno kontrakcija pa sam kontala da meni nebi skodio   :Grin:  (salim se,necu).Takodjer danas kad smo posli na planinu sisla sam malo brze niz stepenice sa treceg pokazujuci babi kako sam u dobroj formi a u sebi mislila da ce mozda krenuti i opet nistaaa... ma vidjet cete da cu sutra javiti da idem u bolnicu   :Wink:

----------


## spooky

Cure,   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Sad je sutra................? Mostarko...............??  :Grin:

----------


## spooky

Izgleda da je pun mjesec učinio svoje!  :Grin:   :Wink:  
Mostrako, Blondie jeste?????????

----------


## ivancica

Cure,javite se više?Ili ste rodile pa ste u bolnici?  :Smile:   :shock:

----------


## Mostarka

Nista   :Sad:  , ni puni mjesec ne ubrzava moga Luku da izidje vani a za blondie sretnicu mislim da je u bolnici a i rodila jer je nema na forumu.

----------


## ivancica

šaljem ti jedan recept na pp.Možda upali,kod nas je!  :Wink:

----------


## litala

kakva misticnost  :Wink: 

zna se - stimulacija bradavica (otpustanje hormona oksitocina koji je zasluzan i za otpustanje mlijeka iz alveola pri laktaciji) moze uzrokovati kontrakcije maternice...

isto i spolni odnos. kazu da u sastavu ejakulata ima jedan sastojak (zaboravila mu ime, ali nije ni vazno ime  :Wink: ) koji takodjer ima isti ucinak...

znaci - akcija   :Grin:

----------


## ivancica

To sam i očekivala  :Laughing:  .Atak!Ali imaš ti već te savjete u rukavu!  8)

----------


## anek

draga moja mostarko, ni mom vidu se nije žurilo van, stigao je 8 dana nakon termina, a ja hodala svaki dan uzbrdo-nizbrdo, sve da ga potaknem /dobro ajde, "akcije" nije bilo jer mi je trbušina bila taaako ogromna da jednostavno nekako nismo mogli...a i beban praktički na izlazu..  :Wink:   :D/...ništa nije pomoglo dok on nije sam odlučio, a kad je krenulooooo, ju-huuuuuuuuu mami svojoj na rođendan sunce malo  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mostarka

Sad cu ja snapastovati MM i u akciju   :Wink:  . Malo mi je nezgodno sa njim u zadnje vrijeme jer se on ne zeli puno sex plaseci se da ne povrijedi bebu. 
Jutros se nije bunio al od trudova opet nista, pravim novi pokusaj pa ako se bude bunio onda cu ga svezati za krevet jer ja hoooooccuuuuuuuuuu da rodim !!!!!!!!!

----------


## mamma san

Dobro Mostarko što je bilo: sex i porod?  ili samo sex? ili samo porod? ili niš'?????

----------


## snorki

Ili je TM nagrabusio, ili si se  porodila.  :Laughing:  
Nadam se da je ovo drugo..... 
Luka, hajde viseeeeee....  :Kiss:  
 Samo da ko Edita ne bude cekao 10 dana 8)

----------


## ivancica

Aha,aha!!!!Izgleda da sam je dobro začarabirala.Savjeti su izgleda pomogli,čim je nema.A možda je i pun mjesec učinio svoje.  :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

:? Di ste??   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Mostarka

Poslusala sam Ivancicin savjet preksinoc i kotrakcije pocele lupati ko lude al opet sve prestalo. Jucer bas nista  :/ . Stvarno imam osjecaj da necu jos duuugooo,duuuugoooo.....roditi.
Nemogu vam objasiti kako mi se oduzilo   :Crying or Very sad: 
Ni pun mjesec ni planine ni sex ni nista mi ne pomaze, simptomi dolaze i odlaze a od poroda nista.
To je moj raport. Blondie je vjerovatno rodila.

----------


## snorki

Evo nove Mime Sis  :Grin:  
Hajde ne brini.... Pitanje je sata kad ce rodit. U roku 10 dana moras...htio to Luka ili ne...   :Wink:

----------


## Mostarka

Eh moja Snorki, Mima Sis je nista za mene a ako ne rodim ovaj tjedan onda cu poceti i liciti na nju   :Laughing:  .
Stalno sam gladna,lijevi kuk me boli,ljuta ko ris,napuhana ko balon...i jos mnooogoo toga.
Zamisli zensku sa 180cm i 90kg i kusur,granata ! 
Nije mi lako ni malo moja Snorki .

----------


## sandraf

joj, MOSTARKA, pa ti si jos uvijek trudna....?!?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Ah, to su ti te od 180...
Dok trud dođe od noge do glave...
Ma proći će i godine dok ne rodi!

----------


## Mostarka

> Ah, to su ti te od 180...
> Dok trud dođe od noge do glave...
> Ma proći će i godine dok ne rodi!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
I ja imam osjecaj da ce proci i godine dok ne rodim.
Eh da vi znate kako je meni tesko   :Crying or Very sad:  , ma tko zna, mozda udjem u ginisovu knjigu rekorda   :Rolling Eyes:  
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sandraf

> I ja imam osjecaj da ce proci i godine dok ne rodim.
> Eh da vi znate kako je meni tesko   , ma tko zna, mozda udjem u ginisovu knjigu rekorda


nemoj plakati i biti tuzna. uzivaj u zadnjim danima trudnoce, odmaraj se, spavaj! (uskoro se neces moci sjetiti kako to izgleda prespavati noc  :Rolling Eyes: )....

ja sam rodila u 38 tjednu, ali se sjecam da sam danima prije zazivala trudove i porod. a sad mi nekad dodje tako milo kad se svega sjetim...  :Love:  

sretno!  :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ivancica

Je,stvarno uživaj.Za koji dan ćeš s nostalgijom gledati na svoj stomačić.Trudnoća je stvarno prekrasna,ali traje samo 9 mjeseci.  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

nego Mostarko, ko ce nas izvjestavat kad stvarno krenes radjat?
jel se mozda baka u medjuvremenu informaticki opismenila?   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## snorki

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Mostarko, ne moram zamisljati... I sama sam 180 cm   :Embarassed:   kilograma. A u prvoj trudnoci sam imala 94 kg, znaci, 4 kg vise od tebe  :Laughing:  
I opet sam trudna  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  I to osam mjeseci nekaon sto sam rodila  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

jeje Snorki, ali si zaboravila napisati da si u međuvremenu došla na svoju staru kilažu (čitaj: "mrsanje")    :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Savjet Mostarko....pusti neku dobru sehi stvar i malo si pročagaj...  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## snorki

mamma san, nisam  uspjela sve skinut. Ostalo mi je 5 kg viska 8) Znaci, u ovoj trudnoci 100 kg mi ne gine.... 8)   :Laughing:   8) ä
sanjam sinoc da sam obula neke ekstra cizmice na petu, uske hlace, nabacila friz.. te cujem kako ljudi komentarisu ,kako uvijek dobro i moderno izgledam  :Laughing: 
 Sto je babi milo, to joj se snilo... (stara izreka)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Snorki, sad sam ponovo obišla "mrsanja". Mislim da si pretjerivala. Sto posto si na staroj težini.   :Smile:   :Wink:  

Mostarko, slušam staru sehi mjuzicu, šljakam   :Crying or Very sad:   i baš mi se chaga...  :Grin:   :/  (mozda ak zatvorim vrata....  :Wink:  ). 
Mislim da stvarno trebaš chagati.....  :Grin:

----------


## sandraf

> I opet sam trudna


 :shock:  :shock: STVARNO???

promaklo mi je to, pa cestitam Snorki :D. 

boze, jos se sjecam kad si rodila... stvarno vrijeme leti...

----------


## mamma san

A što se tiče štikli i trudnoće...udala sam se u šestom mjesecu trudnoće (cca +13 kg) i hodala na štiklama od 9 cm (par dana prije toga i u čizmama sa petama od 9 cm... 8) )...Priznajem, kasnije su bile ko' buhtlice, ali da sam imala mogućnosti još negdje hodati u njima...i 15 dana ako treba...niti mrtva ne bih priznala da me noge bole....  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   a to da sam si bila superiška, ne trebam niti pričati....

pouka: SNORKI, BAREM SI PRED ŠPIGLOM PROHODAJ U ŠTIKLAMA I ZA MM...
(ja sam furala i minicu u trudnoći na zadnjem pregledu...  :Laughing:   :Grin:   8) ma bila sam si super....  :Grin:  ).

zaključak: HOĆU BITI TRUDNA! KO BU ČEKAL 2 GODINE????   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

...mislim nogice su bile ko buhtlice....

----------


## Mostarka

mamma Juanita _ Obavijest ce poslati MM jer baka kaze da je to puno 
                           komplikacija   :Laughing:   baka i kompijuter  :D   :Laughing:  

snorki_ rekla sam 90 i kusur ! tj. da sam prijee mjesec dana imala 92 kg. 
           i poslije se nisam vagala a na kilazi dobivala.Mozda cu se i 
           izvagati jos jednom al nadam se da nece biti 100 tka   :Embarassed:  .
           Lakse zivim od kako mi je vaga u podrumu.

mamma san_ Pa ti si bila atraktivna trudnica  8) .

sandraf_Citav dan sto radim i jest izlezavanje i zato mislim da mi se sve 
             oduzilo,imam osjecaj kad sam u pokretu da mi je lakse al 
             problem je u tome sto mi nedaju da sama maknem nigdje a i 
             nemam snage za puno kretanja.

A znate sta me naj vise izludjuje ??? Moja svekrva koja zove svaki dan (srecom ne dolazi) i kaze da ne razumije kako smo ne odgovorni i da moramo ici u bolnicu jer nesto nije u redu kad nema nikakvih simptoma poroda a beba kad predje termin raste vise i vise i nije lako za roditi kasnije.
E pa gdje je tu logicnost ??? Ja je ne vidim ! 
Uff te svekrve   :Evil or Very Mad:   tko ih izmisli

----------


## ivancica

Svekrve?Čekaj tek kad se beba rodi,onda ćeš tek vidjeti kad počne salijetati sa savjetima.Sad se tek ufurava,tak je i moja.Al' ti imaš sreću što ti je daleko...

----------


## snorki

ja bas mislim da su laksi porodi kod zena koje su prenijele trudnocu. U vecini slucajeva. Sve je zrelo za porod i kad vec jednom kreneee, brze ideeeee. Samo ti je bitno da pratis bebine pokrete, i ako ti je bilo sta sumnjivo, odmah u bolnicu. Meni je na kraju napukao vodenjak, te sam se uzasno prepala kada sam vidjela da je zelenkasta vodica. U tom slucaju automatski ides u bolnicu. Znaci, da je porod vec poceo. 
Ja sad tebi ovdje trubim, mada si ti sa svime upoznata. Ali, eto, nekako osjecam potrebu da ti kazem, jer sam i sama prenijela.   
Stvarno se nadam da ces imati lak porod kao ja.... Ja i dan danas mislim da zene preuvelicaju porodjajnu bol..... Ali, eto, imam novu trudnocu koja ce pokazat....   :Grin:  
p.s Mostarko, koliko ti je godina?  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Ma ona je najmlađa ovdje - mislim da nema ni 24 godine! 
Može i samu sebe roditi, koliko je mlada!

----------


## mamma san

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Mostarko, piši memoare....

----------


## Matilda

MOSTARKA, pa ti si još tu??!!! :D 

Ja mislila da si već rodila.   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Ma da, Matilda...
Samo si joj ti još trebala da doliješ ulje na vatru!
Ili soli na ranu!

----------


## ivancica

Dobro snorki šta ti stalno ispituješ cure kolko imaju godina?Baš sam danas vršljala po nekim starim temama i nađem jednu Koliko nam je godina koju si ti otvorila.Pišeš kao neću imati još 2-3 godine dijete itd.Baš mi je slatko što si pogazila riječ.Ma još ti uvijek stigneš i treće roditi prije 35.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mostarka

> Svekrve?Čekaj tek kad se beba rodi,onda ćeš tek vidjeti kad počne salijetati sa savjetima.Sad se tek ufurava,tak je i moja.Al' ti imaš sreću što ti je daleko...


Ma sta mi je daleko!!! 10 min. pjesice od mene zivi Bog joj pamet prosvijetlio da se okani mene.
Meni ce 30.11  24 godine. 

Snorki, kazes zelena vodica. Ja imam vec 2 dana zeleni iscjedak al bas iscjedak  :?  To nemoze biti plodna voda kad je gusto ili ?? 
Bebini pokreti su mi se takodjer vec 2 dana smirili,mrda on i dosta al skroz usporeno.
A sto kazes za trubljenje, meni nitko nista ne trubi vec mi je svaka vasa rijec dragocijena i zaista neznam sta bih bez vas i ovog foruma.
Vi ste meni sve zlatne.

----------


## apricot

mamma san i MOSTARKA slave rođendan zajedno!
O razlikama u godinama napisat će... mamma san  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## pietra

> Ja sam se yogirala (meditirala), mislila na beby, pricala s' njom ... to sve naravno kad' nisam vise imala sta da radim. Sto si stalozenija porod tece lakse i brze. Jesi l' probala kadu tople vode???



Kadu tople vode?  Možeš li objasniti na koji način se to radi? Odeš se okupati? Ili postoji neki "ritual" ? :Wink:  Pomozi nama neznalicama ....hvala  :Wink:

----------


## snorki

Ja sam poslije 40-te sedmice isla svaki treci dan na pregled.

Mostarko, ne znam za taj iscjedak :/  Vodenjak je bas ko voda. A zelenkasta je bila od mekonija (edita se ukakala), te to moze biti opasno.  Ja sam prvo mislila da sam se pipi posto sam sva bila pred eksplodirat  :Grin:  isto kad ne mozes vise izdrzat trpit pipi i onda malo bucne  :Embarassed:   :Grin:  Ako ti je sumnjivo otidji ljekaru.  :Wink:  

p.s nadam se da ove nase opise  ne citaju muskarci....  :Razz:

----------


## Mostarka

mamma san i ja imamo isti datum rodjenja    :Wink:  . Takodjer sam vec odavno i to 2 puta procitala njenu pricu sa poroda i sada kad sam saznala da je u horoskopu strijelac i kad je ono rekla:"Ma nije mene bas toliko bolilo koliko sam ja kukala". Ja sam potpuno ista sa bolovima i imam osjecaj da bih mogla slicno proci na porodu.[/b]

----------


## mamma Juanita

kazu da strijelci nisu bas najstrpljiviji znak  :Grin:  ...
bdw, Mostarko, pun mjesec ti je tek 26. 11.  :shock:

----------


## mamma san

Mostarko moja, kužim ja, ima neka vibra između nas.....  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

Nego, strijelice moja (ja sam ti i strijelac u podznaku!!!   :Wink:  ) ja bih ti savjetovala da odeš do doktora što prije, jer se bojim da ti je to zeleno plodna voda. Nemoj čekati svoj termin za pregled, nego hitno kod njega...
Ne želim te plašiti, ali ako je plodna voda zelena, beba mora hitno van...

Mislim na tebe i malog Luku (čak su nam i imena na L...  :Grin:  )...  :Kiss:

----------


## Mostarka

> kazu da strijelci nisu bas najstrpljiviji znak  ...
> bdw, Mostarko, pun mjesec ti je tek 26. 11.  :shock:


Mi se strijelci poznajemo po nestrpljenju   :Razz:   a ja se nadam svim silama da cu roditi prije 26 tog ili cete me bas upisivati u ginisovu knjigu rekorda  :D .

mamma san, pa zar to moze biti plodna voda gusta (kao iscjedak)? 
Otici cu ja svakako u bolnicu danas nece li mi reci da sam otvorena koji prst pa da me ostave (  :Wink:  ).
Ufff, bas sam teska !

----------


## mamma san

Obavezno napomeni za taj zeleni iscjedak....

----------


## ninet

Mostarka; jel kren'o?

----------


## Matilda

Ne javlja se! Znači da je krenulo!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Brunda

Ima li šta novo?  :D

----------


## Nani

Tko zna gdje je sada?! Možda već rađa.....to bi bilo super

----------


## sandraf

jel krenuo taj porod?

ne pamtim kad smo neko dijete ovako dugo cekali? vidi se da je hercegovac... dijelom...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ninet

Eno je u 1:46 se javljala, znaci jos nije bilo nista. 

A u medjuvremenu? 

Mostarkooooo??

Babaaaaaaaaaaa?!

----------


## tweety

oooooooo pa snorkicinu editu smo čekali 10 dana!
 ajmo Luka budi brzi od curica!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## lejla

> *Pietra:* Kadu tople vode? Možeš li objasniti na koji način se to radi? Odeš se okupati? Ili postoji neki "ritual" ? Pomozi nama neznalicama ....hvala


Ritual!!! Ma neeee. Jednostavno se opustas. Topla voda pomaza opustanju, ako stavis sta misiljavo jos bolje!!! Samo da napomenem da ovo vazi ako vodenjak nije puknuo, mislim to sa mirisnim solima, uljima i sl. _Odes se okupati_  zvuci jako kratk, ovdje se radi o dugorocnom kupanju. Meni je pomagalo i da ne osjetim bolove pri otvaranju!!

----------


## spooky

Mostarko sigurno već maziš svojeg mišića! :D   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## snorki

Zena radja. Ili jos bolje - rodila je vec  :Grin:  

Sta se desava.  :? 
Ako si kuci, ne odmici se od kompjutera, nego nas mahalusice izvjestavaj .  :Grin:

----------


## gloria

Ima li Luke????

----------


## Mostarka

E pa nista od Luke! Danas sam dobila napokon svog doktora i kad sam mu sve objasnila rekao je da ne moram zuriti vec da dodjem sutra ujutro u bolnicu pa cemo vidjeti sta ce biti.
Eto, tko me god sretne cudi se jer me jos vidi, cak sam i trgovinu promjenula jer me uzasno zivciraju ove sto rade na kasi sa svojim komentatima : PA ZAR NISI JOS ??  :shock: 
Pa digne mi se kosa na glavi al zato idem u drugu prodavnicu i tamo se nitko ne cudi.
Samo mi ne smeta kad me vi pitate jer ste vi te koje su trudne,rodile i prosle kao ja al ove dosadne babetine i cure sa 10 pirsinga na licu kad me pocmu savjetovati da bi trebala ovo ili ono... uffff.... pa pobila bi ih !!!!

Ovako se osjecam :   :Mad:   :Embarassed:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:   :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:   :/

----------


## snorki

Mene su znali nazvat na telefon, pa kad se javim, samo cujes smijeh sa druge strane zice, te onu slavnu recenicu:
- Ti si jos tuuuuuu :shock:   
prvo mi je bilo simpaticno, a poslije islo na zivce.

Nego Mostarko, skupljas li kakve socne psovke za vikat na porodu. Barem vi Mostarci ih imate na pretek  :Grin:  
ja sam skupljala, ali ih nisam upotrijebila, jer nije tako strasno bilo...
jednu- dvije sam bacila na njemackom i ovim kulturnim Austrijancima je bilo simpaticno :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

draga Mostarko  :Smile:  , prst u uho i 8) .

saljem ti pozitivne smirujuce vibre, ne daj da te obeshrabre komentari.
ako ste ti i beba ok, nema nikakvog razloga ubrzavati stvari, ionako su dani (mozda sati) u pitanju.
 samo se probaj sto vise opustat i iskljucit od svega sto te zivcira, pogotovo od "pametnih" komentara.

sta te briga za njih, vas dvoje ste ok, to je najvaznije.
i uskoro cete se gledat i mazit   :Smile:  , onda kad bebac odluci da je za to spreman, a ne svi "padobranci"koji si umisljaju da su prozvani nesto o tome reci.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i nemoj nam se sekirat  :Wink:  .

----------


## Mostarka

Hahahaaa.... imamo mi psovka ko u prici..hahahaaa....al ako bude udarilo sa bolovima ja cu poceti i na Francuskom sto znam pa nek se smiju.
A i mene bas izludjuje jer svima kad se javim na telefon kazu: pa zar ti nisi u bolnici ??   :Evil or Very Mad:   dodje mi da ih posaljem u lijepu p..m. pa bas me briga hoce li misliti da li sam poludila ili nesto drugo.

mamma Juanita bas si dala dobro ime "padobranci"   :Laughing:   Bas su pravi padobranci a posebno sto imam jednu zestoku padobranku svekrvu koja mi krv pije 2 puta dnevno sa svojim pricama.
Kako cu ja morati imati carski rez ako beba ostane jos 5 dana u stomaku ?? Zar beba bas tolikom brzinom dobiva na kilazi kad se predje termin da nemoze izici ?? 
Kako je Snorki npr. rodila 10 dana kasnije bez carskog reza ? A naj vise me izludjuje moj muz koji na momente pomisli kao i njegova mama pa mi pocme soliti pamet. Ma sta ce se on razumijeti u trudnocu pa da mi prica da nije normalno da zena prenese.Ma lako ja njega usutim da mi nije ovih padobranaca koje ne mogu tek tako osarafiti.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## snorki

meni je doktor rekao da je beba velika, a Edita se rodila 3 700. Znaci, nije ni ogromna. A zeno draga i ti si velika. Mora i beba biti. 
Bit ce to sve u redu. Samo ti prati bebine pokrete i odmaraj se koliko mozes.

----------


## lejla

Ja bit takvima uvijek, sa potpunim uvjerenjem, rekla da trudnoca taje maximalno 42 sedmice. Poslije toga je preneseno dijete i to sto oni misle da je dijete preneseno poslije 40 sedmica se radi o razlici u racinanju. ... Uvijek pali!!

----------


## mamma san

Mooooooostaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarkoooooooooooooooooooo!!!  !! Ima li što novo?? MOžda Luka??  :Grin:

----------


## Mostarka

Necu im nista govoriti vise vec se jednnostavno necu javljati na telefon i ZDRAVO !
Sinoc sam imala bolove al opet je sve stalo samo sto jutros imam predosjecaj da cu roditi vrrrlo brzo.
Nadam se da presosjecaji nece biti ko puni mjesec  8) .
Moj bebac je dobro aktivan   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

Kad te pitaju kad ćeš, a ti reci: sutra u 13 sati 21 minutu i 43 sekunde. Gledala mi jučer Ciganka u dlan!

----------


## Mostarka

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sandraf

oh, Mostarka, ti si jos ovdje?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

znas, kazu da sex pomaze - ima nesto u spermi sto potencira trudove....

----------


## Nani

Ej Mimo Šiš, jesi probala opaliti jednu turbo šetnju? Ne ni čišćenje po kući, ni pranje podova i kuhanja.....spremi se i kreni u duuuugu šetnju i noćas ćeš završiti u rađaoni....meni bilo tako...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ivancica

Ma cure jel niste već skužile da se mali odupire svim "intervencijama".Mislim ja da će on kad sve "metode"iscrpimo odlučit rodit se za inat svim babama s  Rode.Da bude po njegovom od početka.Jao tebi Mostarka ak' bude takav!  :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

mogli bi otvorit kladionicu 8) : hoce bebac bit skorpija ili strijelac?   :Grin:  

evo, ja kazem strijelac   :Laughing:

----------


## snorki

Izgleda da ce Luka i Editu presisat  :Grin:  

Mozda zena dobije trudove od ove nase zezancije  :Grin:

----------


## snorki

ja bih se kladila da oni "ovamo gore" malo drugacije racunaju... Od pet poroda u Austriji, tri su prenesena.... i to, bas, bas, prenesena.

----------


## ninet

Ovo je vec sad omiljeno bebche foruma  :Smile: 
Nego....Mostarka, jesi ti 100% sigurna da nece biti Lucija? Nesto mi se previse folira za dechka.  :Wink: 

 8)

----------


## mamma san

Mostarko, hoćemo li mi ovako do Božića????   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## sandraf

pssssst, nemojte je zazivati, cure.

ne javlja se, daj boze da je krenulo.

----------


## Mostarka

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Vi ste zaista zlatne ! Sta bih ja bez vas   :Kiss:  

Nani: Ja evo samo setam, mislim da svaki dan predjem oko 3/4 km + sto i usisavam, peram i svaki dan po 7/8 puta sa treceg kata sidjem i popenjem se i opet nista.

sandaf: Praktikujemo vrlo cesto i sex al meni ne ide i gotovo.

Ja stvarno vise neznam sta reci.Danas mi je 41 tjd.
A tko zna, sto ninet kaze mozda je i curica  :D . Nek je ono mei zivo i zdravo pa sta god bude iako sam ja navijala da mi bude curica al eto doktor rekao da je pisonja.
Bilo je slucajeva sto su u citavoj trudnoci mislili npr.da je decko a tamo na rodjenju curica  :Wink:   mozda i samnom bude tako.
Puuuno pusica za sve vas i javit cu vam novosti od doktora poslije.

----------


## Mostarka

Ako ne bude Luka  :Heart:   onda ce biti Danea   :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

... eto nje...  :Rolling Eyes:  

... a taman se ponadali...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mostarka

Drage moje curke !!!
Danas sam bila kod doktora i otvorena sam za porod,ako ne rodim do Subote, u Subotu ujutro u 8h15 na inducirani porod   :Crying or Very sad:   :Grin:  .
Beba je velika i kaze da nije dobro da ostane vise u stomaku.Stavio mi je neko zeljezo i dobro me je bolilo, takodjer mi je stavio i rucerdu i okreco je 2 minute da sam se sva preznoljila kako je bolilo.Rekao je da ako budem krvi da se ne brinem jer je to normalno.
Sada sam prokrvarila i krv je smedjkasta i imam sada jace i cesce kotrakcije.
Hajde vi meni sada recite kakav je inducirani porod i kako oni daju te inekcije i kad polaze bolovi i trudovi ???
Molim vas nemojte me tjesiti i uljepsavati vec mi recite naj grublje ako treba samo da se mogu pripremiti.
Sada dok vamo ovo pisem ruke mi se tresu a noge i ne osjecam. Na forumu sami cekam odgovore.
Samo mi iskreno recite kako se to inducira i sta se desava??
Jel to stetno za bebu i jel brzi porod ?

----------


## snorki

Evo ja sam nedavno imala induciran porod i to u Austriji (Tirol). 

Prvo sacekaju hoces li se sama otvorit, pa ako ne ide, onda ti prikopcaju infuziju. Znaci, laicki receno, infuzija je onaj stap sa vrecicom, koji je inekcijom privezan za tvoju ruku.Sve to zajedno je INDUKCIJA. 
Moje iskustvo sa indukcijom nije lose. Ustvari mislim da mi je mnogo pomogla, jer se uopste nisam otvarala. Oni s vremenom pojacavaju infuziju indukcije, ako se ne otvaras dovoljno. 
Mene stvarno nije mnogo bolilo, dok mi prijateljica kaze da nju jeste. Uglavnom, nema brige. Sve prodje za kratak cas.    :Wink:  
Nego, koliko si otvorena? Sta su ti rekli?

----------


## Mostarka

Otvorena sam 4 prsta . Kaze da bi mogla i prije sa obzirom koliko sam se otvorila.
Nakon koliko vremena od infuzije pocinju bolovi i jel drip obavezan ?

----------


## snorki

Masala, ti si dobro otvorena  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Moglo bi to cak i veceras, a mogla bi proci i bez indukcije.  :Wink:  
Koliko me sjecanje sluzi, od prikopcavanja do bolova je nekih 20 minuta, do pola sata.... Ispocetka bolovi nisu jaki, a s vremenom su jaci... 
Nemoj se trest. Vidjeces da ce ti biti interesantno. Ja sam sve razgledala dok me nisu spopali oni jaki bolovi. Sve me je zivo interesovalo.  
Hoce li i tvoj muz biti sa tobom. Ponesi mobilni pa telefoniraj, da ubijes vrijeme i da malo rasteretis misli.  :Wink:

----------


## trinity

ajde mostarka, drago mi je  da si bar 4 prsta otvorena
ja sam imala inducirani porod prije 2,5 godine zbog mekonijske plodne vode, 6 dana nakon termina
kad sam došla u predrađaonu, doktor mi je puknuo vodenjak (to ništa ne boli, samo što nakon toga poteče plodna voda iz tebe) i priključili su me na drip. Trudovi (umjetni naravno) su mi počeli odmah, ali u početku (prvih nekoliko sati)  nisu bili puno bolni.
Pretpostavljam da je drip "obavezan" ako ideš na inducirani porod i recimo da se baš i ne otvaraš. Ja nažalost nisam bila otvorena više od jednog prsta i zato mi je drago da čujem da si ti već 4. Vjerujem da će tebi trudovi prirodni nadoći i prije subote i da uopće nećeš ići na inducirani porod. 
Javila se ti nama šta prije sa svojom bebicom...   :Heart:

----------


## Mostarka

MM ce biti samnom na porodu i lakse mi je puno. Hoce li on moci biti samnom od pocetka ili ?
Znaci li to da trudovi dolaze sto se vise otvaram?
Imam sve jace bolove, spava mi se a nemogu spavati. Uff Boze pomozi !

----------


## litala

draga, lako je moguce da ce porod sad sam krenuti  :Smile: 

drzi se, uzivaj u porodu, prepusti mu se i prozivi ga duboko  :Smile: 

osloni se na svoje osjecaje i ravnaj se po njima  :Smile: 

zelim ti predivan porod  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## trinity

:D  :D  :D  :D   SRETNO!!!

čini mi se da je krenulo........

----------


## snorki

Prati razmak trudova. Je li ih imas sad? 
Mislim da to nece dugo trajati s obzirom da si 4 cm otvorena. Super je.

ne razmisljaj o bolovima, nego se pokusaj opustit... 
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

draga Mostarko, molim te da procitas ovaj tekst s portala http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=761 , to ce ti objasniti zasto je prirodni porod sigurniji od induciranog ( naravno ako ste ti i beba ok pa nije nuzan) .
u pravilu se porod ne bi trebalo inducirati ako nije ugrozeno zdravlje majke ili djeteta, sto kod vas izgleda nije slucaj.
sama velicina djeteta nista ne mora znaciti, zene znaju roditi i dijete od 5 kg prirodno i da im je normalan porod (moja sveki zivi primjer-MMa je rodila vaginalno, a bio je ljudina od 5 kg 8) ).
i to joj je bio porod nakon sto je vec rodila carskim njegove sestru i brata.
ima cijeli niz nedostataka kod induciranog poroda.
ti si se vec tako lijepo otvorila da mi nije jasno zasto bi se sumnjalo da tvoje tijelo to nije u stanju odradit :? .
da sam na tvom mjestu, ja ne bih isla po inerciji na inducirani samo zato sto doktor sumnja da je beba velika.
to su ionako samo procjene a njihova odstupanja znaju bit jako velika.

ja ti mogu rec da je ogromna razlika izmedju drip trudova i prirodnih trudova.
nije stvar samo u jacini, nego je meni drip trudove bilo puno teze "kontrolirat", nisu bili tako predvidljivi i logicni (ne znam bolji izraz  :Razz:  ).
ja sam svoj drugi porod bez medikamenata dozivjela puno normalnije i ljepse nego prvi pod dripom i konstantnim ctgom.
sve je lakse kad se mozes micat umjesto da lezis na ledjima: em je fizicki lakse, em se ne osjecas bespomocno .


ooo, pa sad vidim tvoj novi post da sve vise osjecas trudice, mozda ipak ne trebas citat onaj tekst   :Grin:   ...
nisu to bolovi  :Wink:  , boli kad se lupis cekicem ili si bolestan   :Razz:   , a nakon trudova ces imat bebu u rukama   :Wink:   !

sto su ti jaci i cesci trudovi, to se vise otvaras.
znaj da svaki trud i trudic vise znaci jos jedan korak blize bebi  :Smile:  .

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  mozda nam ipak stize skorpijica  :Grin:  .
zelim ti predivan porod, uskoro nam i ti postajes mama :D   :Heart:

----------


## Mostarka

Sve sam procitala i nije mi svejedno ! Svjesna sam da nije nikako dobro i epiduralna i edukacija al kako se oduprijeti.
Ipak ima dosta rizika.
Sto kaze mama Juanita : IZGLEDA DA JE INUKACIJA TAMO NORMALNA, e pa i ja mislim jer kad mi je doktor to danas rekao imala sam osjecaj kao da je to sasvim normalno.
Kad sam izrogacila oci i zamalo pocela plakati on mi je poceo objasnjavati da je to sasvim normalno i necu imati nikakvu posljedicu (HEH, pa sta bi mi drugo i rekao kad mi je vidio izraz lica).
Dugo je jos do Subote, ja se iskreno nadam da ce trudovi poceti prije i da mi nece trebati te kemikalije.
Hoce li mm moci biti od pocetka samnom ?????
To sam zaboravila pitati  :/  jer sam se zaista bila zbunila.

----------


## mamma Juanita

draga, ipak je Francuska vec dugo liberalna demokracija 8) , nemaj straha traziti sto zelis  :Wink:  .
 :Kiss:

----------


## Matilda

Joj, Mostarka, cijeli dan mislim na tebe!  :Smile:  
Vidim da je ozbiljno krenulo. Nastoj čuvati snagu. 
I uživaj!!!  :Kiss:  
Krećeš u svemirsku avanturu!

----------


## Mostarka

Hvala vam od srca curke moje drage, vi mi dosta dajete snage za sve sto me ceka i puno sam zahvalna na tome.

----------


## Mostarka

Evo mene zorom ! Probudila sam se vec prije 1H30 i nema sanse da zaspem vise, a nocas zaspala oko 02h. Znam ja da se sada moram odmarati naj vise al jednostavno nemogu.
Presretna sam sto znam da cu do sutra na vecer drzati svog sina u rukama al isto tako i nervozna i prestrasena.
Moram si danas naci neku zanimaciju da ne mislim puno o tome.
Mogla bih se ja opet vratiti na onaj topic "nisam spremna"   :Embarassed:  , ma salim se, samo me je strah brige jer cu imati i enducirani i vjerovatno epiduralnu i kako ce taj koktel djelovati na moju bebu,naravno i bolovi jer neznam sta me ceka.
Sinoc prije 11h stali svi trudovi  :/  al vidjet cemo danas   :Wink:   mozda i krene   :Grin:  
Imam osjecaj da bi mi lakse bilo da me uhvati samo od sebe i ide kakoo i treba ici a ne ujutro kad se probudim znam da cu se razkidati od bolova oko 10h ujutro.

----------


## trinity

a ja se nadala da ću naći post da si već rodila.... kad ono ti već tu na forumu i pišeš...  :/

----------


## lejla

Evo maloda te zabavljamo... da ti danas ne bude dosadno!!

Koliko se u Francuskoj ostaje u bolnici, ako se radi o normalnom porodu???

----------


## mamma san

Mostarko....  :Grin:   :Grin:  pa ti si mi samo korak do svojeg malog svjetskog čuda..  :Grin:   :Love:  

Znaš što bih ja učinila za ubit' vrijeme?? (a plus toga za ubit' strah??)  
Postoji samo jedna stvar:  *SHOOPIIING!!!!!!!!! *  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   Ako nemaš u blizini nekakav zgodan dječji dućan, ti lijepo odi na internet na dječju oblekicu i malo se izguštiraj..............  :Grin:  

I ne razmišljaj o porodu ...(kaže jedna kukavica drugoj....  :Grin:  ) na način "ko janje pred klanje"....već lijepo si uzmi riječnik (neki francusko -narodni) i traži psovke (na francuskom...), također traži riječi "ulizice", "pohvalice", "štemerice","moljatorice", itd...tako da budeš spremna...  :Grin:   :Grin:  meni su pomogle...  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Nani

Draga Mostarko, do sutra ujutro ćeš se još malo otvoriti i ako ne to ne bude dovoljno za porod šibnuti će ti drip pola ure i that's it. Ići će to brzo, vidjeti ćeš. Danas još malo uživaj, posveti se sebi (koliko možeš, dobra ideja je onaj shopping) jer već sutra počinje novi život....najljepši!! I ne boj se, sve će biti super, brzo i malo bolno..  :Laughing:   :Wink:

----------


## ninet

Preko vikenda necu biti online; MM se jos nije nakanio da promijeni pogresno postavljeni kabl u stanu...
Ali mislicu na tebe draga Mostarko i vec ti zavidim - jer i sama jedva cekam da ugledam to cudo iz stomaka.

 :Kiss:  i sretno!

----------


## sandraf

ajde Mostarka, samo hrabro, vec sutra ces svog malog misa drzati na rukama i ljubiti i cuditi se kako nema novinara da snime najljepse dijete na svijetu...  :Laughing:  

nego, jesi li razmijenila brojeve s kojom curom da znamo da je Luka stigao?

mozda da muzu das nick i sifru pa nek one napise dvije rijeci. on je francuz? nema veze, nek pise na francuskom, snaci cemo se mi....  :Wink:  

sretno draga  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## snorki

Mostarko, moj savjet ti je da ne razmisljas o dripu ili epi.... Stvarno nema potrebe, jer to svako dozivljava na svoj nacin. Misljenja, sam da te nece prikopcati na drip, ako nema razloga za to. ja sam bila prikopcana na drip, radili su mi epi., i nista od to dvoje nisam ni osjetila. Bolovi su bili, jacine menstrualnih...
Sretno  :D

----------


## mamma san

> _mozda da muzu das nick i sifru pa nek one napise dvije rijeci. on je francuz? nema veze, nek pise na francuskom, snaci cemo se mi.... _


Možda samo: OUI, LUKA!!!!   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## sandraf

dobra fora mamma san  :Grin:  

ili mozda jos bolje: (lupam) 

3700, 
52, 
M, 
OK!!

----------


## ivancica

Mostarko,to što si otvorena 4 prsta je super.Nema veze što su ti stali trudovi,pa imaš ih već danim a konstantno,i doveli su do ovih 4 cm.Iz mog iskustva, mislila sam i ja da će na kraju sve završiti indukcijom ali nije.Došla sam u bolnicu isto 4 prsta otvorena,a trudove baš i nisam imala.Kao ni tebi,vodenjak mi nije bio sam puknuo,ali kad su mi ga prokinuli,počeli su jači trudovi pa sam se od njih za nekih 3 sata otvorila na 9 prstiju i to bez dripa ili bilo čega drugoga.Vjerujem da će i kod tebe sve proći prirodno.I da ćemo sutra u ovo vrijeme čitati vijest o rođenju tvoje bebice.Pusa i želim ti da nezaboravno i prekrasno iskustvo kad uzmeš svoje dijete u naručje bude vrlo skori trenutak.  :Heart:

----------


## lejla

Mostarka, vjezbaj opustanje. Sto si ti _opustenija_, to stvari idu brze i lakse. Mozda da ti i TM odete na neko (za tebe) sentimentalno mjesto danas, ili na veceru zajedno. Bilo sta sto ce te opustiti. Tolika napetost ti samo povecava sansu na drip!!! Ali ima jos vremena do sutra?? U koliko kreces od kuce????

----------


## seni

u knjizi o prirodnom porodu napisane od babice sa 30-godisnjim iskustvom stoji da zacini poput zimta, klincica, kardomona i sl. mogu pospjesiti dolazak trudova (u knjizi su i napitci i drugi savjeti tog tipa koji tome pripomazu, ali sam na poslu, pa nemam knjigu pri ruci).
posto je sada vrijeme medenjaka, paprenjaka i sl. (u becu su prvi bozicni sajmovi vec otvoreni) mozda bi bilo dobro spojiti ugodno s korisnim (oooobozavam medenjake) i nesto od toga popapati.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
sretno!

----------


## Brunda

Izgleda da je mali Luka krenuo u napad.  :D 
Mostarka nam se ne javlja od rano jutros.

----------


## Mostarka

Drage moje tu sam vec mi je kompijuter bio zatrokirao i pravo me nazivcirao tako da je tek sada proradio.
Sutra ujutro moram biti u 8h15 u bolnici i eto.
Pravo sam citav dan nervozna i cak sam i izlazila al setnja je bila bez uspjesna jer sam imala osjecaj da ce mi se tijelo svaki cas prepoliti po pola i dosta mi se mantalo.
Neznam sta da vam kazem osim da mi nije svejedno. Ma reakcije sa bolovima su mi potpuno iste kao kod mamme san. Inace ja vise dignem frku nego sto me u stvati boli.
MM ce jviti sve. Prica on nas jezik   :Laughing:  , on je pola nas.

Zaista ste mi velika podrska i puno sam vam zahvalna na tome jer mi to sada naj vise treba.

----------


## trinity

eh, taman kad smo se mi ponadale.... ona se javi....  :Smile:  

ajde drži se   :Kiss:

----------


## dee-dee

sretno  :Love:

----------


## IcsiChick

Mostarka, sretno!!

----------


## Mostarka

Curke ! jel mogu ja normalno jesti ujutro ??

----------


## irica

Sretno Mostarka

----------


## emanuela28

_joj koje li sreće sutra kad primiš svoga sinčića u ruke!!
Želim ti bezbolan porod, koliko je god moguće!!
Došao je dan ne možeš više odugovlačit   sinek bi ovak ili onak brzo išao van!!  
Pusa i sve najbolje na porodu!!   _

----------


## anek

Sretnoooooo, sutra je tvoj najsretniji dan u životu!!!!  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## gloria

Naravno da ces jesti - trebace ti energija!!Sagorjeces ti dorucak dok stignes do bolnice!Ajd bas mi je drago da je krenulo-gledam sebe u tebi i iako imam jos fore-nije mi svejedno jer sve ovo prozivljavam s tobom.

Pamti svaki naredni minut-jer se nece ponoviti(bar ne s Lukom) i *raduj se* jer si sa svakim novim bolom sve bliza svojoj malenoj ljubavi!!

Nestrpljivo cu cekati tvoj izvjestaj!*Budi hrabra - ulazis u povjest*!Navijam za tebe i Luku!  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## ms. ivy

sretno mostarko, želim ti da što prije zagrliš lukicu! najedi se i naročito napij, probaj se i odmoriti. čekamo izvještaj!

----------


## Mostarka

Hvala cure na podrsci ! 
Sada sam vec dobro i smireno naravno uz naj vecu podrsku vam pa mm i moje bake.
Pripremila sam se na naj jace bolove i samo da sto prije vidim mog sina.
I sada ja imam leptirice u zeludcu al to je sasvim normalno.
Prve novosti ce vam javiti moj Francuz   :Laughing:   al nemojte se puno smijati ako bude pravopisnih gresaka   :Grin:  .
Sve sam radove zavrsila i spremila,sada idem leci i opustiti se a vama milijarde pusica   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## tweety

Mostarčice, jedva čekamo Lukonju!
Ja sam bila i na dripu i sa epiduralnom a Boga mi i sa epiziotomijom.......i evo me živa, zdrava, oporavljena!
A Fran nasmijan i presladak svaki me dan sve više uveseljava.
Pokušaj dobro izmemorirati svaku sekundicu kad ti napokon daju tvog malog, golog, toplog,mokrog malca.Meni još i danas, nakon skoro osam mjeseci, svaki dan padne na pamet tren kad su mi moju bebicu položili na prsa.
Ajmo hrabro i veselo!
 :Kiss:

----------


## Saradadevii

Draga Mostarko,
samo sam te htjela podrzati ako se neckas oko indukcije.
Ako je beba u redu, nema potrebe za indukcijom. Zene u svijetu radjaju djecu koja su "donesena" od 37 pa do 42 tjedna trudnoce, ovisno o rasi, podneblju, genetici i svakoj pojedinacnoj bebi tako da nema potrebe u tom razdoblju inducirati porod prema nekom datumu *ako je beba u redu.*
Predvidjeni datum poroda je samo jedan okviran datum i strucnjaci koji podrzavaju prirodan pristup radanju se slazu da je sve unutar tog razdoblja "na vrijeme", dakle nista nije ranije ili preneseno. Jer ljudi uglavnom nisu strojevi koji se mogu programirati. 

Sto god odlucila, zelim ti jos jednom lijep porod i lijepe trenutke sa svojom bebom.

----------


## Mostarka

Drage moje curke !
Evo dodje i moj dan D. Nisam bas naj bolje spavala al to je sasvim normalno, cak mi se i Luka malo umirio (mrda on) al ne skace kao cesto, ma sunce moje takodjer osjeca nesto.
Ja se ne bojim puno, spremna sam (mislim) i eto.
Neznam kako cu bez vas nekoliko dana al to ce brzo proci.
Joooj majko draga .......

----------


## Fortuna

sretnoooooooooo, jos samo par sati te dili od tvog andelcica da ga drzis u svom narucju   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
zelim ti brz i lagan porod

----------


## Lidija88

Draga MOSTARKO, zelim ti sto laksi porodjaj, videces da ce ici brzo i lako, mozda vec i sad drzis svoga Luku u narucju !   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## tweety

:Smile:  sad je lukica već sigurno u maminom naručju

----------


## mamma Juanita

sretno  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## anek

halooo, tata Francuz, gdje si s raportom o Lukici????
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## snorki

Srecna trojka je sigurno sada u transu.   :Grin:  

- Vidi rukica, vidi obrascica, ima tvoja stopala, moje oci....  :Grin:

----------


## Nea

Sretno mostarkooooooo  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

Nadam se da drzis svog   :Saint:   u narucju.  :Love:

----------


## brane

iskreno se nadam da trenutno guštate u troje  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Tata Mostarac....kako je naša Mostarka i mali Luka???   :Grin:

----------


## blondie

Evo i mene nakon nekog vremena.
Dakle, Luna je zasjala u našim životima 12.11.2004. u 00,30 sati.
Tako sam sretna i tako me pucaju osjećaji da to nije normalno. 
Nadam se da Mostarka sada već drži svog anđelčića u rukama isto kao i ja!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## snorki

OOO, pa cestitamo sretnim roditeljima  :Kiss:  
Hocemo drugi avatar, da vidimo Lunu s ove strane  :Kiss:

----------


## tweety

Oh, i to baš na moj rođendan.Luna, škorpijice, dobrodošla nam!
 :Kiss:  
Čestitike roditeljima!

----------


## ms. ivy

dobrodošla luna!
ho-će-mo lu-ku! ho-će-mo lu-ku!

----------


## spooky

Čestitke novim roditeljima!!!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Brunda

Nitko ništa nije javio  :? 
Šta je bilo, gdje su vijesti o Mostarko i Luki???
Mi nestrpljivo čekamo!  :/

----------


## Mostarka

Javim da se rodio Luka sa 4670g i 56cm. mami je bilo porod vrlo lako i samo je bolio na kraju kad jeLuka izlazio. Luka od jucer izgubio 20 g i vec je dobro naucio jesti sisaticu. ona izlazi u cetvrtak iz bolnice i onda ce vam javiti sve u detalje. Tata je sretan   :Wink:  
Filip.

----------


## litala

prekrasne vijesti tata!!!! hvala sto si nam javio, umrle smo cekajuci novosti!!! 


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

puno ih izljubi i reci joj da jako mislimo na nju i saljemo dobre vibre  :Smile: 


cestitke i tebi, naravno  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

Jupiiii!

Konačno smo ga dočekali  :D 
Čestitke sretnoj obitelji!
Ti bokca, kolika beba  :D 
Super da je sve išlo lako i bez problema.

----------


## gloria

Neznam zasto ali ja evo placem od srece!Ovaj tatin izvjestaj mi je tak dirljiv!!Napokon!!!*Luka je ogromna beba*- pravi decko!!Mami zelim cim prije da se oporavi!A tati zelim da se napije veceras!
Voli vas Gloria!

----------


## mamma Juanita

bravo Mostarko i tata Filip, iskrene cestitke :D !!!!

bome je Luka komad momka  :Laughing:  !

puno pusa, i meni je oko zasuzilo  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

bravo mostarko, koliki dečko a lagan porod! čestitke i tati! sad fino papajte sisaticu   :Wink:  i javite se kad stignete.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> sad fino papajte sisaticu   .


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo otvorih novi topic za cestitanje   :Wink:  
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...844&highlight=

----------


## snorki

Wow, pravi Hercegovac  :Grin:  

Cestitamo od srca.   :Heart:   :Kiss:  Jedva cekam Mostarkin izvjestaj sa poroda  :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

Ajme mama Mostarko i tata Filip!!! Pa vi imate već gromadu od sina!!   :Laughing:   Možete odmah na "hvalisanja 0-1g¨¨   :Grin:    Ljubite mi andjela!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  


Velike   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  dobrodošlice maloj Luni!!

----------


## ivancica

Da,da jedva čekamo da nam sve u detalje ispričaš kak' je prošlo.  :Kiss:

----------


## blondie

Od srca čestitam! Ne mogu vjerovati kolki bebač a da nije zadao muke.
A ova moja pišuljica tako izmučila svoju mamu!
Velika pusa Luki i mami!  :Kiss:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamazika

Mostarko, junakinjo, stvarno velika beba 
Čestitam!  :D 
 :Kiss:   Luki (ima tu kod mene imenjaka!)

----------


## Lindsay

Wooooooooow, pravi dečko, čestitam od srca sretnim toditeljima!!!   :Heart:

----------


## MIRANDA

:Love:  Bravo,veeeeeelike čestitke!!!  :Love:

----------


## dee-dee

SUPER!!!!!!!

Cestitke zemljakinjoooo!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mostarka

Naj draze moje curke evo mene !
Zaista kad sam procitala ova dva topica i suze mi se liju ko lude,zaista ste divne.
Sada cu vam u kratkim crtama a pricu cu napisati u roku 2 dana.

U Subotu ujutro sam imala zakazano za inducirani al kad sam dosla nije bilo mjesta jer je puno zena radjalo pa su me poslali kuci do 14h. Nisam vam se htjela javiti da ne pomislite da nema vise smisla da vam se javljam.
Vratila sam se u 14h u bolnicu i put do bolnice je bio vesel i lagan al kad sam dosla na porodiljno noge su mi se posjekle i pocela plakati.Tjesila sam se da nece biti jos mjesta pa da ce me vratiti kuci bar jos 2 h al nisu.
Usli smo u prostoriju i rekli su mi da se skinem i da obucem pidjamu i dali mi neku kapu.
Filipu su takodjer dali neke zelene kute i kad smo usli u box ja sam imala osjecaj da idem sa zemlje negdje drugo al neznam gdje.
Nemogu vam objasniti kako sam bila prestrasena.
Dali su mi infuzije za forsiranje bolova i drip skupa.To je pocelo oko 15h i imala sam osjecaj da ce mi doci svi ti trudovi i bolovi od kojih se nemoze gledati na oci.
Poceli su dolaziti trudovi al skroz lagani, bolovi kao menstrualni, kako je svaki trud dolazio tako me je Filip zasmijavao i nije bilo lako.
Dovoljno mi je bilo da ga pogledam u zelenoj kuti i kapi na glavi da sam se morala smijati.
Poslije 1h30 min mi je babica rekla da ce mi dati epiduralnu al sam odmah zahtjevala da mi je ne daju ako ce boliti kasnije tako ili cak i jace jer se moglo podnijeti, medjutim babica je rekla da se daje naj vise jer pomaze kad izlazi beba i da su to naj jaci bolovi.

Ulazi u box neki covjek u zelenom i pozdravlja me onako preko oka i nije mi bas bilo drago.On i babica su pripremili sve i kad sam vidjela kolika je igla vec sam pocela kukati i zapomagati, stavio mi je neke mijere na ledjima, spustili mi glavu naprijed, babica se popela ispred mene i drzala mi ramena i kako sam pocela osjecati da mi se priblizava sa iglom pocela sam zapomagati kad on na mene : GOSPODJO NEMOJTE SE SLUCAJNO MRDATI JER MOZETE OSTATI INVALID A AKO SE TO DESI JA NECU BITI ODGOVORAN !!!!!!!!
 :shock:  
Anestezija je bolila al cudno i prezivjela sam ipak.
Poslije nekoliko minuta nisam osjecala nikakve kontrakcije.
Oko 18h15 je babica donijela neke igle kao za pletenje i pocela busiti vodeenjak al vode nije bilo pa je zakljucila da je to zbog toga jer je beba velika.

U jedno trenutku kad je dosla babica Filip je izasao zapaliti cigaru ona je rekla da se beba spustila i za 10 min. cu se poroditi, ja nisam nista osjecala.
Ona je brzo otrcala da telefonira mom doktoru da dodje u bolnicu jer pocinje porod.
Ja se uspanicila i umirem od ljutine jer je Filip izisao bas u tom trenutku.
Pocela sam osjecati nesto cudno u predijelu jajnika al nije bolilo, dala mi je masku za disanje i u to su dosli Filip i doktor i rekli su mi kad babica vidi kontrakciju na masini da ja tiskam i tako je i bilo.
Prva 2 ttiskanja je bebina glava skoro izisla pa zamislite kako sam tiskala !! 
Al onda se sve za zaustavilo i ja kad bih tiskala on nije mrdao.
Babica je donijela vakum i dala doktoru a meni se nabila na stomak al ja nisam osjecala da ona gura, bila su jos 2 tiskanja i Luka je izisao.
Stavili su ga na mene i nista nisam razumjela jer su me dobro bili nadrogirali i tek sam za 10 min. imala osjecaj za stvarnost.
Luka mi je presladak , slike cu staviti cim prije.
Danas je vec 4dana i dobro smo se uhodali samo sto me uzasno bole bradavice.
Place kad je gladan i kad treba pelenu promjenuti.
Rodio se sa 4670cm i do jutros je imao 4530gr.
Ocjene su od pedijtra i vise nego super. On izgleda kao da mu je vec 2 mj.

Za sada toliko i napisat cu bas opsirnu pricu i pohvale i kritike u detalje za koji dan.
Curke puno su mi pomogle vasi savjeti i podrske i ta tome sam prezahvalna.

Puno pusica od Luke za sve vas !!

----------


## litala

bravo mostarko  :Smile: 

drago mi je da je sve dobro proslo, ljubi svog velikog malisana (i moj noa imao tocno 4.670  :Smile: )

sretno i dalje  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Nea

Cestitam jos jednom mostarko  :Love:   :Love:  

Jedva cekam slikice  :Love:

----------


## brane

iskrene cestitke i puno pusica od mene i mog Luke  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Bravo, Mostarko. Što nije svemirski, ha??!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dee-dee

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
mazite se i pazite i uzivajte u svakom trenutku!!!1  :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Ma daj...rasplakala si me..........  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Grin:

----------


## Nani

Bravoooooooooooooooooo!!! Čestitam Filipu i tebi, a malom Luki big kissssss!!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## gloria

Zvuci kao bezbolan porod.Drago mi je da se nisi napatila,zaista!Ipak je to ljudina od bebe.I brzo ste dosli doma.I nek si opet sa nama na rodama.Pusa od nas sto necujemo sat ujutru i produzimo jos 3 sata spavat!

----------


## apricot

Ušla MOSTARKA u legendu - još nitko nam se nije javio tako brzo nakon poroda!
Dobro nam došla natrag!
Uh, tek sad je se nećemo moći riješiti!
Ajde, čekam te na dojenju  :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

evo još jedna velika   :Kiss:  hrabroj mami i tati i velikom dečku!

----------


## Hani

Sad sam citala sve tvoje price iz poslednjih 15 dana,jer nisam bila na saitu toliko dugo.
Prica je predivna posebno sto je sa srecnim zavrsetkom,i predivnom zdravom bebicom.Od srca tebi i tvome muzu sve naj,naj lepse i velike cestitke.Kada budes mogla stavi i slicicu na sait da vidimo bebca.
Veliki pozdrav

----------


## -Sanja-

:Love:  Puno pozdrava od nas.
Nadam se da se brzo oporavljate ti i tvoj veliki sin.   :Love:

----------


## ninet

Prekrasno! Poljubi Luku, jedva cekam da nam ga pokazes!

----------


## snorki

Mostarko, kad ce drugo pa da ponovo navijamo.   :Grin:  
nekako mi nedostaje  piskaranje na ovu temu  :Wink:

----------


## Mostarka

> Mostarko, kad ce drugo pa da ponovo navijamo.   
> nekako mi nedostaje  piskaranje na ovu temu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Bilo je zanimljivo !
Snorki, kad ti rodis onda cu ja mozda ponovo.Stvarno ako bih svaki porod bio kao ovaj ja bi ih mogla petero imati (ufff,zaboravila sam upaljene bradavice i nocno nespavanje   :Razz:  ).
Pa ne bas petero al sto se tice poroda cure moje imala sam samo 6 kotrakcija koje su bolile kao menstruacija.Nemogu da vjerujem  8)

----------


## samaritanka

Mostarko čestitam ti na bebi i drago mi je da se sve dobro završilo jer si bila u tolikom strahu. Međutim nadam se da ćeš se ovdije na forumu još bolje educirati što se tiće poroda pa ćeš drugi odraditi s više povjerenja u sebe, a manje u medicinu koja ti po mom mišljenju dobro izmanipulirala porod, a sve pod izgovorom velike bebe. Sva sreće da ti nije nitko predložio carski. Nemoj ovo pogrešno shvatiti kao i nitko drugi s foruma, ali je samoanaliza poroda s indukcijom, epiduralnom i vakumom kao dobrim samo izraz momentalne sreće za sretno završenim poslom, ali ne i dobar porod. Slažem se da je svaki porod drugačiji, ali i mi same možemo utjecati na tok poroda.
Mislim da su se neke cure umorile s komentiranjem poroda pa se više ne mogu vidjeti njihovi komentari. 
Želim ti da i dalje uživaš u blagodatima materinstva i sadadavi je imala pravo kad je rekla da nije Odent pobjegao bez razloga iz Francuske u Englesku, a u Njemačku dolazi držati samo predavanja  8) .

----------


## melrose

Mostarko, ti si moj idol! Samljet ćemo strah! Poljupci tebi i bebi! M.

----------


## ivancica

> Stvarno ako bih svaki porod bio kao ovaj ja bi ih mogla petero imati (ufff,zaboravila sam upaljene bradavice i nocno nespavanje   ).
> Pa ne bas petero al sto se tice poroda cure moje imala sam samo 6 kotrakcija koje su bolile kao menstruacija.Nemogu da vjerujem  8)


Jesam ti ja rekla da su bolovi ko menstrualni,samo malo jače!I da se izdržati.  :Smile:

----------


## ninet

Kako je sladak Luka! Stvarno izgleda kao dojence od dva mjeseca.

Ljubi ga puno!!!!

----------


## mamma san

Mostarko moja....reci jesam li imala pravo sa time da porod ne boli, ili možda nisam????    :Grin:   Kužiš da si morala vjerovati, meni kukavici???   :Grin:  

Luka je presladak....još nije pravo niti progledao   :Grin:  ...Znaš što mi je najslađe kod bebirona? Kada sam Lovru prvi put vidjela, proletile su mi sljedeće misli kroz glavu: _"Nema trepavice!! Ajme na koga? Pa ja i MM imamo velike! Joj kak su mu okice natečene i namučene...miš moj...gle ima prištiće na nosu...pa nije valjda već u pubertetu?? :/  Ajme, nema niš od mene...isti je tata  !! Bože što ga volim!!!    "_

I onda, doma, vidim da su mu svaki danom trepavice sve duže i duže...prištići nestaju (jupi, nije u pubertetu...), okice se otvaraju i nestaju vodene kesice ispod okica...Sa petnaestak dana starosti postaje pravi pravcati ljepotan....  :Love:   na tatu...  :Love:

----------


## Mostarka

Bila si potpuno u pravu mamma san   :Laughing:  . 
E pa sutra si mozemo jedna drugoj cestitati rodjendan   :Wink:

----------


## ms. ivy

mostarko, pa ti stvarno kao da si prenijela 2 mjeseca!   :Laughing:  luka samo što ne progovori.   :Laughing:  slatkica mala!

----------


## mamma san

*SRETAN ROĐENDAN MOSTARKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     Želim ti još barem tri ovakva mala poklona za skore buduće rođendane!!!   *

----------


## Mostarka

:Heart:  * HVALA TAKODJER MAMA SAN I ZELIM TI SVE NAJ BOLJE U ZIVOTU  
Jao Boze sto se danas lijepo osjecam   .*

----------


## mamma san

Mostarko odi na čestitanja...  :Wink:

----------


## Mostarka

Bila sam jutros kod patronazne i mjerili smo Luku. Bebac mi je dobio za tjedan dana 600 gr. i sada ima 5130 gr. 
Bebac zdrav ko dren !    :Wink:

----------


## apricot

MOSTARKO, prebaci se na drugi Podforum - ne mogu ti ovdje postavljati pitanja o dječjoj prehrani!

Odi na 0-1 ili Općenito o dojenju, pliz!

----------


## Mostarka

Eno me na 0-1 na anketi da li su imali grceve .

----------


## maslacak

Tek sam sad sve procitala i zao mi je sto nisam bila u toku. Jer sma i ja prenjela citava 2 tjedna i zavrsila na induciranom.
Mala svaka ti cast - Luka super napreduje!
Odavno je presiskao Juliana!
 :Kiss:

----------

